

Why is apple still successful even without Steve jobs? - strategynode
http://www.swayso.com/business/Apple-was-not-just-Steve-jobs-or-Steve-Jobs-Created-a-Strong-Base-Apples-continued-success-after-Jobs-death-proves

======
arjn
Its too early to tell or say anything concrete. Ask this question again two
years from now.

------
strategynode
It was over blown that Steve is what apple is about

